# May have been duped into buying a "Purple" Tarantula...



## CaraMia (Jun 30, 2014)

A few weeks ago I purchased a "Purple Bloom Bird Eater" at a reptile show for $60. I asked for the scientific name and was told that it was a _Xenesthis immanis_ but I noted that on the cup was written _P. eq._ 

Now after a bit of research I am wondering if I instead have something in the_ Pamphobeteus_ family (perhaps _P. insignis_/"Columbian Purple Bloom"?). Not sure what the "eq" would be referring to, though. 

I know that it can be hard to identify slings and neither _Xenesthis immanis_ nor  _P. insignis_ seem to have a lot of information/pictures/care sheets, but could anybody help me to identify what species this is?

It's a beautiful specimen any way you slice it but I hope that I got a "purple" tarantula and did not get duped into buying something else entirely.... I also just want to make sure I am caring for the sling properly according to what species it is and not what species I think it is. 

Thanks so much!

P.S. the first picture is of a molt, last 4 are of the actual sling.


----------



## scorpio948 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks to me like you got a Pamphobeteus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Jun 30, 2014)

That is definitely a T from the  Pamphobeteus family, Phormictopus and Xenesthis slings look totally different. As for eq that could refer to Ecuador, which there is a pamph known as P.sp Platyomma/Ecuador. If that is the case you were probably over charged as they got for about 40 for an inch. They are great spiders though, they are basically the more cheaper version of Xenesthis and can be cared for the same way. They also grow very fast, mine has jumped from 1 inch to 2.5 in 6 months. also at 3 inches you can generally tell genders as the males are more of a pink/purple color and the females are more of a brown/copper with some occasional purple. Though you need to wait until it starts getting adult colors as nearly all pamphs look the same as slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaraMia (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks scoprio! Any idea what the "eq" part of the name would be?


----------



## awiec (Jun 30, 2014)

CaraMia said:


> Thanks scoprio! Any idea what the "eq" part of the name would be?


read my comment above, you will have to keep us updated with pictures as it grows, at 3 inches you can start eliminating certain species of pamphs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaraMia (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, I posted my question at the same time you were posting an answer. I will have to keep an eye on him/her and see what I have when it's a little larger. Thank you!


----------



## awiec (Jun 30, 2014)

CaraMia said:


> Thanks for your reply, I posted my question at the same time you were posting an answer. I will have to keep an eye on him/her and see what I have when it's a little larger. Thank you!


Its a bit of toss up on if you got ripped off or not. Some pamph species are cheaper than 60, which are the more common ones but some are very pricey. But my bet is on P.sp Platyomma/Ecuador as that is the most available one. How the seller got those two slings mixed up is a mystery to me, pamph slings are recognizable when they are very small. There is also a P. sp Ecuador 2 so really who knows what you have.


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2014)

As said, definitely a _Pamphobeteus sp._ and it can't be properly ID'd until it reaches a certain size. Pampho's are just as beautiful as _Xenesthis_ species imo, so you still lucked out haha. For some of this genus, only the male will get the purple/pink coloration, the females may be a bit duller/not as brightly colored, but once again it's only certain Pampho species. Keep us updated!


----------



## CaraMia (Jun 30, 2014)

I will have to post some more pictures as he/she grows. Maybe I overpaid/got ripped off but you live and learn... Either way it's a cute little sling so I'm hoping for a male so I still get purple (or pink)!

---------- Post added 06-30-2014 at 06:41 PM ----------

Sounds like with the Pamphobeteus I should be keeping him/her in a general terrestrial set-up with moderate humidity? Correct me if I'm wrong? Having a hard time finding care sheets especially without a full scientific name.


----------



## Philth (Jun 30, 2014)

Pampho85 said:


> As said, definitely a _Pamphobeteus sp._ and it can't be properly ID'd until it reaches a certain size.


I agree is definitely a _Pamphobeteus_, but don't think you will ever be able to ID it properly no matter what size.  Most adult _Pamphobetues_ are just big brown spiders that all look alike.  And as already mentioned it will only turn purple on the last molt if its a male, then it dies. 

As for being ripped off, I'd say yes you were.  Regardless of the price, you were told it was a _Xenesthis_, and got a _Pamphobeteus_ that you will never be able to correctly identify.  I'm willing to bet you purchased this spider from a reptile supplier who sells spiders on the side, witch is one of my pet peevs.  Any respected spider dealer would of known that was a _Pamphobeteus_.  Personally, I'd want my money back.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## awiec (Jun 30, 2014)

CaraMia said:


> I will have to post some more pictures as he/she grows. Maybe I overpaid/got ripped off but you live and learn... Either way it's a cute little sling so I'm hoping for a male so I still get purple (or pink)!
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-30-2014 at 06:41 PM ----------
> 
> Sounds like with the Pamphobeteus I should be keeping him/her in a general terrestrial set-up with moderate humidity? Correct me if I'm wrong? Having a hard time finding care sheets especially without a full scientific name.


I have mine in a terrestrial set-up with a half log for a hide. I generally provide a water-dish and then use a meat syringe to put several ounces of water under the surface as you will get the humidity without drawing mites. Though you need to keep it a little more moist until it gets to 2 inches as slings loose water much quicker than juvies and adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2014)

Philth said:


> I agree is definitely a _Pamphobeteus_, but don't think you will ever be able to ID it properly no matter what size.  Most adult _Pamphobetues_ are just big brown spiders that all look alike.  And as already mentioned it will only turn purple on the last molt if its a male, then it dies.
> 
> As for being ripped off, I'd say yes you were.  Regardless of the price, you were told it was a _Xenesthis_, and got a _Pamphobeteus_ that you will never be able to correctly identify.  I'm willing to bet you purchased this spider from a reptile supplier who sells spiders on the side, witch is one of my pet peevs.  Any respected spider dealer would of known that was a _Pamphobeteus_.  Personally, I'd want my money back.
> 
> Later, Tom


I disagree about being ripped off (had you paid X. imannis prices that would be different), that's about what Pamphobeteus sp. go for.  The price alone was a giveaway that it wasn't X. imannis as they are generally a little more expensive than that.   Look at dealer pricing and you'll find that most Pamph slings go for 60 bucks and up.    Can you get em cheaper, yes, but not a whole lot, and generally only from a breeder, which wasn't your case.  Sweet spider and 100% pampho, the "Christmas tree" abdomen is a dead giveaway.  They are splendid eaters and fast growers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Jul 1, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I disagree about being ripped off (had you paid X. imannis prices that would be different), that's about what Pamphobeteus sp. go for.  The price alone was a giveaway that it wasn't X. imannis as they are generally a little more expensive than that.   Look at dealer pricing and you'll find that most Pamph slings go for 60 bucks and up.    Can you get em cheaper, yes, but not a whole lot, and generally only from a breeder, which wasn't your case.  Sweet spider and 100% pampho, the "Christmas tree" abdomen is a dead giveaway.  They are splendid eaters and fast growers.


P. sp Platyomma generally go for 40 for 1 inch, so as this is the most likely candidate then yes technically the OP was ripped off BUT pamphs are awesome so you won't be too sour about the higher price once you spend more time with the spider.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 1, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I disagree about being ripped off (had you paid X. imannis prices that would be different), that's about what Pamphobeteus sp. go for.  The price alone was a giveaway that it wasn't X. imannis as they are generally a little more expensive than that.   Look at dealer pricing and you'll find that most Pamph slings go for 60 bucks and up.    Can you get em cheaper, yes, but not a whole lot, and generally only from a breeder, which wasn't your case.  Sweet spider and 100% pampho, the "Christmas tree" abdomen is a dead giveaway.  They are splendid eaters and fast growers.


So you wouldn't feel ripped off if you were sold a different spider than what was advertised?

Did you read Tom's reasons for feeling ripped off?  None of them had to do with price, at all.  In fact, he even said, "*Regardless of the price*" in his post!

Again, the OP got a different spider than was advertised, and on top of that, will never be able to correctly identify it.  There is no chance this spider will be breedable of the OP is a responsible keeper.

My vote - the OP was ripped off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2014)

xhexdx said:


> So you wouldn't feel ripped off if you were sold a different spider than what was advertised?
> 
> Did you read Tom's reasons for feeling ripped off?  None of them had to do with price, at all.  In fact, he even said, "*Regardless of the price*" in his post!
> 
> ...


Touche'  I did in fact miss that somehow.   Its a peeve of mine when others don't read everything properly, here I did that and missed his point myself...D'oh!

Pilth, sorry for missing your point.


----------



## CaraMia (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the replies (especially those defending me as a buyer!). Luckily I am not planning to breed so I am less concerned with that aspect. I just wanted to correctly identify/or at least narrow down what sling I had so I could give it proper care and a correct set-up. 

I would like to ask for my money back but it was a table at a reptile show...may not every be able to find that vendor again even if I attended the same show. And I've gotten quite attached to the little guy, so now regardless of the species I probably wouldn't want to give him/her up. It stinks that I was sold the wrong spider but I'm not going to dwell on it. Live and learn. 

I appreciate everyone who took the time to chime in that I definitely have something in the Pamphobeteus family, narrowing that down gives me a lot of good information to go on. 

Thanks again!


----------



## awiec (Jul 1, 2014)

CaraMia said:


> Thanks everyone for all the replies (especially those defending me as a buyer!). Luckily I am not planning to breed so I am less concerned with that aspect. I just wanted to correctly identify/or at least narrow down what sling I had so I could give it proper care and a correct set-up.
> 
> I would like to ask for my money back but it was a table at a reptile show...may not every be able to find that vendor again even if I attended the same show. And I've gotten quite attached to the little guy, so now regardless of the species I probably wouldn't want to give him/her up. It stinks that I was sold the wrong spider but I'm not going to dwell on it. Live and learn.
> 
> ...


You care for them all in about the same way, so you won't have to worry about the care aspect though I would do more research in the future about what slings look like of your desired species. Of course a lot of different genus have similar slings but things like pamphs are very distinctive when young. Pamphs are my favorite genus as they are pretty much everything you could want from a tarantula: Impressive to look at, eat well, grow fast ,hardy and generally are even tempered (not that you can hold it but aren't as cranky as OW).


----------



## Philth (Jul 1, 2014)

CaraMia said:


> I would like to ask for my money back but it was a table at a reptile show...may not every be able to find that vendor again even if I attended the same show., ....., Live and learn.
> 
> Thanks again!


Exactly what I hate about these shows. Shady dealers know this. That's why they will say anything to make a sale.  It's not OK.  At least now you know to ask for a business card or a way to contact them after the show. Good dealers often have stacks of business cards on their table and will hand you one at the point of sale.

Anyways just my 2 cents, no use in dwelling on it now like you mentioned.  I do think you will love your _Pamphobeteus_ witch ever species it may be. They are awesome spiders. 

Later, Tom


----------



## dredrickt (Jul 2, 2014)

There's good news and bad news with a situation like this.  The bad news is that its not a Xenesthis.  The good news is that its still a Pamphobeteus.   Pampho's are a cool species, I have 7 of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 2, 2014)

awiec said:


> Pamphs are my favorite genus as they are pretty much everything you could want from a tarantula: Impressive to look at, eat well, grow fast ,hardy and generally are even tempered (not that you can hold it but aren't as cranky as OW).


So they're NOT everything I could want from a spider.  If it's not as 'cranky as an OW', it still leaves something to be desired.  It warms my heart to see NW's stand up in a defensive pose.


----------



## awiec (Jul 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> So they're NOT everything I could want from a spider.  If it's not as 'cranky as an OW', it still leaves something to be desired.  It warms my heart to see NW's stand up in a defensive pose.


Well mine is still feisty as she will slap my tongs and paintbrush around but my P.muticus takes the cake on cranky; I have to plan my cleanings carefully with that bold creature.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 2, 2014)

awiec said:


> Well mine is still feisty as she will slap my tongs and paintbrush around but my P.muticus takes the cake on cranky; I have to plan my cleanings carefully with that bold creature.


Right, but it's nice to see a NW do something besides an imitation of a potato.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Jul 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Right, but it's nice to see a NW do something besides an imitation of a potato.


My pamhp is no potato, she is very active starting at 8 pm and will happily throw her size around if she needs to (even at 2.5 inches shes rather bulky). My "pet rock" of a G.pulchripes loves to try to barb me and gives poses at least once a month; no one really acts what they are "supposed" to be at my house.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 2, 2014)

Could turn out purple or brown. At least you can tell people it's definitely a bird-eating spider :laugh:


----------



## awiec (Jul 2, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Could turn out purple or brown. At least you can tell people it's definitely a bird-eating spider :laugh:


I named mine Birdy due to that fact. Shes a sweet little tarantula, until you try to take her log away.


----------



## CaraMia (Oct 8, 2014)

So this little guy molted and there is definitely some purple showing!!! I'm super ecstatic because regardless of the species I wanted a purple tarantula. I'm thinking he is a P.sp Platyomma/Ecuador. 

Thoughts, confirmations, compliments?


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 8, 2014)

CaraMia said:


> View attachment 130582
> View attachment 130581
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure of the specie, but it's a beautiful spider.


----------



## CaraMia (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks! He is certainly gorgeous. I am in love.


----------



## gobey (Oct 8, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Right, but it's nice to see a NW do something besides an imitation of a potato.


That made my day.


----------



## awiec (Oct 9, 2014)

CaraMia said:


> Thanks! He is certainly gorgeous. I am in love.


At this stage you can't really tell as male and females look similar until they mature but I believe at 3 inches they are easy enough to sex via a molt or looking at their underside.


----------



## CaraMia (Oct 10, 2014)

awiec said:


> At this stage you can't really tell as male and females look similar until they mature but I believe at 3 inches they are easy enough to sex via a molt or looking at their underside.


Interesting. I am definitely new at sexing but I did save the molt and there is a Repticon near me in a few weeks. Maybe someone there can help me out. 

Thanks!


----------



## horanjp (Feb 19, 2015)

CaraMia said:


> I noted that on the cup was written _P. eq._


P. eq. = a dumb dealer's way of saying P. sp. Ecuador....etc

Just a thought...old thread I know, but IDing isn't really dependent on time...:sarcasm:


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep, definitely a pamphobeteus. Just for future reference, anyone who might come across this thread-- this is what an Xenesthis immanis spiderling should look like. 







Xenesthis don't have (As far as I'm aware) 'christmas tree butt' and their common name (though arguably useless depending on who you talk to) is Colombian Lesserback.

---------- Post added 02-19-2015 at 08:47 PM ----------




CaraMia said:


> Interesting. I am definitely new at sexing but I did save the molt and there is a Repticon near me in a few weeks. Maybe someone there can help me out.
> 
> Thanks!


If you want a purple tarantula, and aren't daunted by speed-- ehehehe, because taps are fast-- google Tapinauchenius violaceus. 

Also, you've got to get yourself an Avicularia purpurea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 19, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> common name (though arguably useless depending on who you talk to) is Colombian Lesserback.


Actually its lesserBlack:wink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 19, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Actually its lesserBlack:wink:


See? Useless!


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 29, 2015)

Not sure if anyone subscribed to this thread and wants to see an update...but the little guy molted last week and I was able to finally get a semi-decent picture. He is definitely purple. I tried to shine a light to show how he is purple on his legs and carapace. Whatever he is, he is turning out to be stunning!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 29, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Yep, definitely a pamphobeteus. Just for future reference, anyone who might come across this thread-- this is what an Xenesthis immanis spiderling should look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions! Maybe I will have one of everything.


----------



## awiec (Mar 29, 2015)

Majority of male of the the pamphs and phormics are purple so you male have a juvenile male or female who is deciding to be purple for a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave (Mar 29, 2015)

CaraMia said:


> Not sure if anyone subscribed to this thread and wants to see an update...but the little guy molted last week and I was able to finally get a semi-decent picture. He is definitely purple. I tried to shine a light to show how he is purple on his legs and carapace. Whatever he is, he is turning out to be stunning!!!


'Stunning' is definitely the right word!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 29, 2015)

WOW what fabulous coloration!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Mar 30, 2015)

Just read through this - must have been exciting to see him transform into such a beautiful looking spider. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaraMia (Apr 3, 2015)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> Just read through this - must have been exciting to see him transform into such a beautiful looking spider. Congrats!


\

Thanks! It was amazing to witness. He is only my 3rd tarantula. I also have an H. mac and OBT, which don't really do a 180 as they mature from slings like this guy did. 'He' will make a beautiful display tarantula.


----------

